# Unidentified baby monitor



## Dubya (Mar 30, 2013)

[attachment=6741]


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 30, 2013)

I believe that's a Varanus infantensis. Lol, Dubya you have the best sense of humor. Your posts always make me smile. Thanks for lightening up the forum.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 31, 2013)

lol dragon


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 1, 2013)

...


----------

